# ICON Rogue 2 - first impressions



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys ! :wave:

I have my brand new ICON Rogue 2 for a little more than a day now. Normally, this would be too early to write something about a light, but as CPF lacks some info about those lights, here are my first impressions.

Lots of




... so guys on dial-up, sorry.





I got the titanium colored Rogue 2 from HongKong via



and it arrived in a clamshell package including the lanyard and 2 Energizer AA batteries. The light looks like this:







The first thing I noticed was, obviously, the size. It is bigger than you expect a typical 2xAA light to be. However, the second thing I noticed is the weight. It is much less heavy than it looks due to the very special shape of the body that has huge cut-outs and is sort of triangular.
The body has fine "ribs" or machining groves all over it which helps to avoid a slipping grip and feels kinda groovy . The whole light is very comfortable to hold an use due to the shape and size, but it is as a consequence not that easy to pocket. The ergonomics are among the best I have ever witnessed for a general utility light. 
The rear button is bog and easy to find and operate. Some pics of the machining:





Notice the ribs on the body and the relative lack thereof on the head.














Upon wanting to look inside I noticed it has no tailcap. It's only the head that seperates from the body. The threads look and feel great, the o-ring engages with a feeling just like an E-Series SF light. 







The batteries fit relatively snug, I don't know if you can use rechargeables as I don't have any and as I don't know what the driver will do with them 








The reflector is stippled, the lens feels like lexan and looks glued in. The LED looks like a Cree which corresponds to the advertising of a Q5 Cree.







The whole light feels like a quality light and not shabby or flimsy at all, but of course my observations are purely subjective and just assumptions as I didn't have the time to really test it for any length of time.
One problem I see is the lack of an anti-roll feature. Perhaps not for me, but if people like my wife and my mum will use this ... I see dents from the impact on the floor and I am sure that the dear ladies will blame it on the light, of course.

A part of the positive impression is generated with the switch. It has a very nice tactile and audible feedback ... which brings us to ... the most critical point ... 

*The Interface*
It doesn't need many words ... like the E1B, that's it. 
You click it on ... high mode. You click off an on again ... low mode. After a little time in off-mode it resets and comes on high again.
Same game with momentary. You start with momentary high, you can release the switch (blink it off) and press it again for momentary low. And continue the cycle ad nauseum if you so desire.
Fortunately for me, it has a KISS interface. My wife was able to use it to its full poptential in seconds. It passed the test.
I haven't discovered any nasty things like strobe, SOS or whatnot. 


Here's a size comparison with well-known lights:





SF E1B, SF L1, SF G2 yellow, SF E2L, SF M3T, Photon Freedom


Now ... *Business*

Since it came with alkalines, it will be used with alkalines in the test against the other lithium-powered bad boys. 

On first sight, the beam is perfect. No artifacts at all. Upon second inspection, you see some hint of "Cree Rings™" when you shine it at about 50cm on a white wall. At a greater distance ... perfect beam. The hotspot is medium size and blends smoothly in the spill which is relatively narrow compared to other lights. I like that, this makes the spill more efficient. Overall I very much appreciate the beam profile as being useful and efficient.
As for tint ... I'd say perfect white a tiny little bit on the cool side. But I really don't care for tint, and YMMV as always.


Here's a little *shootout* in my living room. The lights are aimed in the upper corner to be able to compare the spots. For the corona, look at the shadows of the leaves in the upper right corner, on the pictures on the wall and the lamp.
The white balance was set to "auto", all other settings were locked.

Let's start with the Rogue 2 on high:







Followed by the SF P60L in a C2:






And a SF L1 on high:






My L1 has a relatively large spot, so there's a big chance yours will be tighter and brighter.

Next, a SF A2 incan:






We're on auto-WB, which is why the incan doesn't look sickly-yellow and the LEDs won't look blue-green.

And a McGizmo Ti-PD from the first run:







Notice the more "classical" beamshape of the Rogue compared to the oval incan or the TIR beam of the L1. It is more collimated in spill and spot than the P60L which is a good thing.


In the end ... I think the Rogue compares well with those lights shown, which means the 100lm figure could very well be accurate. 

Here we have to comparisons of low modes. First, the Rogue 2 and the SF L1 with the same settings as the pics above:











Roughly comparable besides the radically different beamshapes.

To better illustrate the point, another comparison of those two with different camera settings:


L1 vs Rogue 2







And another:

First the Rogue ...






Then the L1 ...







... notice the tighter beam of the L1 where the Rogue shows more of the second lower pic on the wall the the lamp whereas the spot from the L1 is fatter. Note again that my L1 might have a larger and less intense spot than yours.

The level spacing is ideal for all-around tasks. High is bright enough for almost anything and low is just right, too. It is not low enough for our "night vision preservers", but it is a nice general utility low level. 


In the end ... everything is subjective, and after such a short period of time I can only offer my opinion on the light, nothing more:

*What I liked*
- great ergonomics due to the innovative body
- KISS interface, everyone can use it
- perfect beam
- good brightness and level choice
- choice of AA batteries for "normal people"
- feels solid and like quality caution: assumption )
- the cut-outs can double as a potatoe peeler in emergency situations

*What I didn't like*
- choice of AA batteries for me
- high "rolling away and kissing the floor"-potential
- Not easy to carry in a coat pocket due to size


IMHO this light is perfect the "normal" persons and "normal" activities. It ain't tactical ... not for those guys



... and there are lights that are smaller and weigh less. 
However, this one is a quality light at an affordable price that can be used by everyone including my mum. It performs nicely and uses common batteries, nothing elusive and no strange rechargeables. It is a light that doesn't demand anything from the user and is there to serve. The sacrifices made in transportability more than pay off in ergonomics, especially if you don't take your light with you like 99.99% of all people do.
I like that, I appreciate it. I will buy some of those and give them away for family members and friends. Perfect compromise and they will not be challenged by a light, they will use it when they need it instead. This is innovation in ergonomics and usability that goes unnoticed by most people.

For me as a flashaholic, I can admire the design and the thought that went into it. To fully embrace it as a "perfect light" it would need things that aren't included in the concept (as I suspect I am not the target group for this one) or in the price ... like a sapphire lens, lithium batteries and HA. But I admit that despite it using AA cells, I like it more than I would like to post in the open forum. After all, I have a lithium-reputation to loose. I would really dig a pimped version "for the CPFer" though.



bernie


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Bernie!,
Can you tell if the threads are either E-series or classic series compatible?


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for your impressions Bernie! Does the packaging have any runtime claims? Seems kind of big for a 2AA light.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2009)

Neither E-Series nor Classic Series compatible.

It is big, yes. But if you don't need to lug it with you on a journey, it gives an advantage in ergonomics. It is a choice, and for me, thsi is an "at home" light.

It isn't as heavy as it looks though. Lot of material removed for the cut-aways.

I can't do runtimes, sorry. :shrug:

Look at:

www.myiconlight.com

3h / 72h claim

bernie


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 28, 2009)

Great review! :twothumbs

I am more likely to buy one (or the single cell version) after reading your post, especially considering your "Street Cred" around here.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 28, 2009)

Gosh Darn Bernie!!

What an impressive write up!!!

Thank you for sharing that info.

I wanted to ask a question, but Don beat me to it. 
Maybe try an A2 Avaitor head?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2009)

No aviator lego either. :shrug:

BTW ... forgot to add ... no tailstand for all those who love this feature. 

Toohotruck ... thanx  ... but please take all this with a grain of salt as this was a "quick-shot" before really having tested the light.
The 1xAA version will be dimmer.

I'd love to see some runtimes on this one.

bernie


----------



## paulr (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you have some other 2aa lights for a size comparison?


----------



## greenLED (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice review, Bernie.

These new ICONS look like quite the fashion statement. I love the non-traditional finish and the boldness of the logo & switch.

I'd think my wife would like one of those - flashy.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2009)

paul ... sorry, I don't. :green:

green ... I like them intuitively, too. I could do without the logo, but I dig the cut-aways.


----------



## DHart (Jan 28, 2009)

Kiessling... thanks for the early review and the great pics!


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 28, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> - the cut-outs can double as a potatoe peeler in emergency situations


 
Peelshots!:devil: Nice write up, you may have coined the nickname for these lights.....potatoe peeler.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 28, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> ...Toohotruk ... thanx  ... but please take all this with a grain of salt as this was a "quick-shot" before really having tested the light.
> The 1xAA version will be dimmer...



Understood...but your "quick-shot" is the best look at the new light so far and a very informative one at that! :thumbsup:


----------



## drifthat (Jan 28, 2009)

What I didn't like is ICON uses a *plastic* reflector and has no lock-out tailcap or switch.
BTW, the tube of my rogue 1 got a little bit scratched on the internal surface...:huh:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice review. Little too flashy for my tastes but still looks like a good value. With that logo, it looks like something Tommy Lee Jones would EDC in the MIB series.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you, Bernie. Very useful pics and evaluation.

Geoff


----------



## milox (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for great review!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping for E series compatability!

Ah well, a decent light in it's own right from the sounds of it. :twothumbs


----------



## Chao (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for this review, nice pictures and beamshots. :goodjob:


----------



## woodrow (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice review! Thanks! Its very pretty.... not something I usally look for in a flashlight, but your pictures really make me want one.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 29, 2009)

Very good information, Bernie !

:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:



Does that tail-switch seem prone

to accidental activation ?



Size kinda' reminds me of the Inova Radiant 2AA,
from a couple years ago. 

That was an ABS plastic flashlight, with a tailcap clickie.

It was more "grip-able", and hand-filling, than the Mini-Maglite.

Felt *very easy and comfortable* in my hand. :thumbsup:


The only drawback was . . . .

Had to be careful not to accidently turn it ON,
when i didn't intend to.

:sigh:



I look forward to seeing these ICONS in person.

_


----------



## brucec (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there anywhere besides ebay where these can be purchased?

I've been gifting Fenix E20 lights for my friends and family but was looking for something a bit nicer, not too military, and just as KISS. These ICONs look like a good option. I wonder how they got those ribs even on the beveled side of the cutouts... :thinking:


----------



## Size15's (Jan 29, 2009)

If you attach the lanyard the flashlight doesn't roll away when put down...
The Rogues can be effectively disabled by slightly unscrewing the bezel.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 29, 2009)

You're much too modest Bernie, that was a spectacular review/first look! :thumbsup:

The layout, content, pictures and commentary were very professional and well done. Thanks. 


I really like the design element and it seems to be very nicely made. I can see this light appealing to a very broad target audience. It's a shame that the logo is so out of proportion to the rest of the light. I might have to get one just to have something different. I'm also very curious about the materials, finish, machine work, assembly and QC at this price point.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 29, 2009)

Size15's said:


> If you attach the lanyard the flashlight doesn't roll away when put down...



That's what I was thinking...there are many possibilities for anti-roll with that body design.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 29, 2009)

Great review and pics. Nice ribbing!

Looks like your customs were faster than mine :sigh:

Hats off to them all the same :twothumbs

Did you find that the potato peeler flanges were bendy? 

It is a really great looking light. Quite an innovation in Flashlight design, if not in function. We have a new 21st Century look. We've got to get one up in the I.S.S. to replace their tired and old fashioned Mags!

ICON on stun!



Be lucky....


----------



## glockbob (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't believe how big it is!!

Very nice review and the pictures are awesome!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 29, 2009)

I also found it here:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/rogue1.html

Trying to resist ordering it... (Eeeek....HELP!!)
Question:which of the 2 would be a better deal:the 1AA version @$38+ shipping or the 2AA version @ $48+ shipping?


----------



## Trashman (Jan 29, 2009)

Bernie, you don't have rechargeables? Shame on you. Bad flashaholic. :whoopin:


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ohh, you just had to go and post a link didn't you?!! 







:devil:


----------



## frosty (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice pics and a great review.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Peelshots!:devil: Nice write up, you may have coined the nickname for these lights.....potatoe peeler.



I just stole the joke. *Vox Clamatis in Deserto *coined it in the original Rogue thread.




drifthat said:


> What I didn't like is ICON uses a *plastic* reflector and has no lock-out tailcap or switch.
> BTW, the tube of my rogue 1 got a little bit scratched on the internal surface...:huh:



You can lock out the head. The o-ring will still be completely covered, no problem. 
As long as the heatsinking is ok a plastic reflector is not bad per se. If the reflective coating is well done. I have no way of measuring it. :shrug:
It doesn't look dull or so though.




Burgess said:


> Does that tail-switch seem prone
> 
> to accidental activation ?
> 
> ...



Yes, the switch is prone to accidental activation. Not from a little pressure, it is not hair trigger. But for transport, I'd lock the head out. I would, however, put in in my coat pocket without fear of accidental activation. Then again, I don't do physical activities, I just walk.

Yes, very comfortable in the hand. The hands like to fumble this one permanently. Temptation for the hands 




Nyctophiliac said:


> Looks like your customs were faster than mine :sigh:
> 
> Did you find that the potato peeler flanges were bendy?
> 
> It is a really great looking light. Quite an innovation in Flashlight design, if not in function. We have a new 21st Century look. We've got to get one up in the I.S.S. to replace their tired and old fashioned Mags!



Didn't get caught in customs, that's why it was fast. Sometimes they do miss packages.

The flanges are not bendy. If you apply real force, they do move, but from everything but brute force, they are rock solid.

Yes, great and 21st century look, agreed.




Trashman said:


> Bernie, you don't have rechargeables? Shame on you. Bad flashaholic. :whoopin:



And feeling good without them !! :nana:



Thanx all  


bernie


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 29, 2009)

Another question: are the cutouts on the sides decorative (solid) or do they go all the way through? I'd just like to know how weatherproof this light is before I think about buying it.


----------



## dilbert (Jan 29, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> ...very special shape of the body that has huge cut-outs and is sort of triangular.


 
Triangular... sweet! I had been picturing it with just two cutouts from the other pictures I have seen. Triangular sounds much better. It actually looks smaller than I had been imagining now that I see it next to a G2. 

Thanks for the great review! 

I hope these show up in Lowes soon... I have a gift card there and have been looking for a new toy!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

The cutouts do go all the way through as can be seen in the pics, you can look through them. But they don't open the internals to the environment, the body is still sealed and weatherresistant like any other light.

There are three cutouts ... which means th eremaining "solid" body has a somewhat triangular shape and the "bridges" of the cutouts hover over the flat sides of the triangular shape. If you include the bridges in the description, it is "round".

bernie


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 29, 2009)

Vielen danke Bernie!

It looks like a good light for it´s price. 

Unfortunately, I can´t buy them from my american dealer. That SUCKS!

Hey... about rechargeable... does it really can´t use them ?

REALLY only primaries ?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great write up Bernie. Thank you!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 29, 2009)

If rechargeables really are not recommended for the Rogues does that mean there will be a sharp cutoff when the voltage drops below a certain level? For example, 1.3 v. for the Rogue 1 or 2.6 v. for the Rogue 2. I guess there's no direct drive "moon mode". Do they state the minimum voltage requirement?

Geoff


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 29, 2009)

No, they don´t.

In practical, what can happen if I use it with Ni-MH 2000mAh AA rechargeable batteries ??


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Vielen danke Bernie!
> 
> It looks like a good light for it´s price.
> 
> ...




Yes, for the price it is certainly interesting if it meets your criteria. It isn't a "gadget" kind of light though .... no programming, no menus etc. 

Rechargeables ... I have no idea, but IMHO it *should* be able to use them given the fact that it is a boost converter and that usually all lights of that kind perform better under rechargeables. It's just that I don't have rechargeables and can't confirm.

I *suspect* though that Li-Ion will be not that adviseable due to the voltage.

bernie


P.S.: dealers ... seems the dealer network is just being put into place. Meanwhile, all of us who don't have a dealer can order fromo ebay. It is a bit more expensive, but it works.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 29, 2009)

You guys are forgetting the best part. Buy both. 

If you have the Rogue 2 head and a Rogue 1 body, you can swap heads and use lithium AA in the Rogue 1 body with Rogue 2 head. Double the lumens.


----------



## edc3 (Jan 29, 2009)

I find myself wanting one of these even though it doesn't really compare to the lights I have (and isn't meant to). I'll probably wait until it's available at a local retailer and buy one for me and possibly some as gifts.

Thank you for the mini-review and nice pics!


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 29, 2009)

I would guess that these lights are compatible with any store bought AA batteries or there would be a stipulation and warning included with the literature or on the packaging. I am assuming as well that there are no warnings or stipulations on the packaging?


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the review and I must say that seeing an actual picture of the light has changed my perception because the computer graphic on the overseas site didn't effectively show the spacing on the body tube.

I will say that the logo is a little overwhelming and almost Orwellian oo: in nature, Sorry Size15, but it is much less distracting and overpowering on the Grey and Black models although this could be attributed to the computer graphic images that I have seen here on CPF.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> I would guess that these lights are compatible with any store bought AA batteries or there would be a stipulation and warning included with the literature or on the packaging. I am assuming as well that there are no warnings or stipulations on the packaging?




No warning on the packaging, but no exact description of possible batteries either. Logic lets us assume that 1.2C rechargeables should be fine I think.

bernie


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jan 29, 2009)

Great review :twothumbs

Thanks


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess in the "*KISS UI lights powered by 1xAA*" category, Icon Rogue 1 is the best choice, due to it´s quality and price.

Maybe...

But I don´t see anything that offers the same, with the same price.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 29, 2009)

Imagine the honkin' trit vial you could glue under one of those cutouts! :devil:


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 29, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Imagine the honkin' trit vial you could glue under one of those cutouts! :devil:



I had the same thought but I was wondering who will install the greatest number of vials!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Imagine the honkin' trit vial you could glue under one of those cutouts! :devil:






Federeal_LG ... I don't know about choices in this market segment as I am really not into AA lights usually. 

bk


EDIT: I remember the Fenix L1 and L2 that were also very simple and elegant designs, but those are long gone


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice looking light. :thumbsup:
I know it's long but has the diameter already been mentioned? :thinking:

Alex


----------



## RyanA (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the writeup! I'm pretty excited to see a review already.
Unfortunately I've got to go to work. Still I can't wait to read this when I return.:twothumbs


----------



## BriHall (Jan 29, 2009)

I just wanted to add my thanks to Bernie for a nice initial review.

Actually, from the pic comparing it with other SF's, it doesn't look too big. I'm thinking the Rogue 1 might be "close" to E1B size.

Bri


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

grinsekatz said:


> Nice looking light. :thumbsup:
> I know it's long but has the diameter already been mentioned? :thinking:
> 
> Alex




The head is roughly 2.8cm in diameter.

Thanx again all 

bk


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 29, 2009)

I was just looking at the one cell version of this light on Brightguy.com. It looked very interesting. Low and behold I open up CPF and here is your first impressions. Thanks. 

Brightguy is suppose to have them in stock on Feb 1.

The one cell version is only 4 inches long vs 6.5 inches long for the 2 cell version. Of course the one cell version is only listed at 50 lumens vs 100 for the two cell. It doesn't look like the cut outs go all the way through on the one cell version but it is hard to tell on the Brightguy Website. 

I like the looks of this light, the simple two level mode and the fact you say it has a nice beam. Decisions, decisions.

BTW--I can't read that map.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing interesting to read on that map anyway, it is where I live :green:

It is the only map I had. I kinda liked the map-type backgrounds in various pics, but it just looks better with tacticool stuff and terrain-type maps 

bernie


----------



## :)> (Jan 29, 2009)

Surefire, AA...

Order is sent for the 1 x AA version. I can't wait. 

Now what will I do with my LS20?

:nana:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 29, 2009)

Bah humbug... I was all set to order it from batteryjunction.com..When I find out it's back out of stock. I'll wait and order it from brightguy.com.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 29, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Nothing interesting to read on that map anyway, it is where I live :green:
> 
> *I* *kinda figured it was at least close to your house.*
> 
> ...


 
Bill


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 29, 2009)

:nana:


----------



## drifthat (Jan 29, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> You can lock out the head. The o-ring will still be completely covered, no problem.
> As long as the heatsinking is ok a plastic reflector is not bad per se. If the reflective coating is well done. I have no way of measuring it. :shrug:
> It doesn't look dull or so though.


yep, the lock-out head is nice :devil:
I worry about the heat sinking with the plastic reflector. Look at the G2L or G2ZL, the reflector of P60L module is Al(not plastic), SF still uses Al head and built-in thermal sensor to help heat sinking and prevent overheating LED...


----------



## Size15's (Jan 30, 2009)

drifthat said:


> yep, the lock-out head is nice :devil:
> I worry about the heat sinking with the plastic reflector. Look at the G2L or G2ZL, the reflector of P60L module is Al(not plastic), SF still uses Al head and built-in thermal sensor to help heat sinking and prevent overheating LED...


There's no need to worry about heat sinking due to the reflector not being metal. This has been designed into the Rogues with a great deal of effort and care being concentrated on getting the thermal management right.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 30, 2009)

IE: The body will be the primary heat exchange instead of the head.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice review. I like the look of these light, now I just have to figure out where to get the green ones from (It will probably take some time before they show up in Europe).


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 30, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Nothing interesting to read on that map anyway, it is where I live :green:
> 
> It is the only map I had. I kinda liked the map-type backgrounds in various pics, but it just looks better with tacticool stuff and terrain-type maps
> 
> bernie



Yeah right Bernie, you have now given away the location of you secret stash of lights, don't try to cover up your mistake by trying to tell us that there is "nothing interesting to read on that map anyway". Too bad that my agents are at this moment just a few steps away from your soon to be mine stash, Mwaahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh no! That´s another job for GreenLED!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the great review. Could you do me a favor and see if you can open a bottle with one? The ridges on the side look like they could do it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 2, 2009)

Now _THAT'S _a practical idea for the cut-outs!!! :devil:


----------



## nuggett (Feb 3, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Nothing interesting to read on that map anyway, it is where I live :green:
> 
> It is the only map I had. I kinda liked the map-type backgrounds in various pics, but it just looks better with tacticool stuff and terrain-type maps
> 
> bernie



So you live in Alabama?:wave:


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 3, 2009)

Seems odd that the tailcap doesn't come off. I guess that means dead switch = dead light :thinking:


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 3, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> Yeah right Bernie, you have now given away the location of you secret stash of lights, don't try to cover up your mistake by trying to tell us that there is "nothing interesting to read on that map anyway". Too bad that my agents are at this moment just a few steps away from your soon to be mine stash, Mwaahahahahaaaa!



You know ... they're protected by evil:











Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks for the great review. Could you do me a favor and see if you can open a bottle with one? The ridges on the side look like they could do it.



I have doubts about the ano there 
But it should be doable.




nuggett said:


> So you live in Alabama?:wave:



At least you have open space 


bernie


----------



## souptree (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great writeup and fantastic photography! Those closeups are gorgeous. :thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the Review Bernie 


I just want to add that i got my Icon Rogue 1 today.
And i am amazed at the quality,when i opened the package i was completely speachless.

Surefire has done it again(PK)
For the price this one cannot be beat imho,the workmanship is amazing and the size is perfect for carry.

A real winner for sure.


The only thing i dislike is the lense which is plastic,my thoughts are that it will scratch over time but this is not a big issue since it can be swapped later with a UCL of proper size.
I havent tryed to open it yet but there are notches to unscrew the LE from behind.



So if you dont have one...
Buy two.


:nana:
Benny


----------



## Burgess (Feb 3, 2009)

Still waiting to see a Run-Time Graph. 


Can it *really *manage those times on Alkalines ?


If so, that would be great !



But, we all know how "optimistic" mfr's run-time numbers can be.




_


----------



## Glow Bug (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed review. I can't wait until I get one of these in my hands. 

What a beautiful, functional, and affordable masterpiece pk has come up with.:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice looking light. Thanks for the great overview and pics Bernie! :thumbsup:

I've been working on a new 1xAA round-up thread, so I've just placed an eBay order for the Rogue 1 (would likely be awhile before I could find a Canadian dealer). Should have that review up by the end of the month, with ICON Hi/Lo runtimes.


----------



## Darell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Bernie!

I'm glad PK figured out a UI that you don't detest. :kiss:


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 6, 2009)

Is there any reference in the packaging, etc to Surefire?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Is there any reference in the packaging, etc to Surefire?


Indirectly - the address is one of SureFire's offices.
As they are independent operations the amount of referencing between the two brands will be minimal.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 6, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> Should have that review up by the end of the month, with ICON Hi/Lo runtimes.



Cool ! 
Looking forward to those runtimes. Will you do them with lithiums and rechargeables, too?




Darell said:


> Thanks Bernie!
> 
> I'm glad PK figured out a UI that you don't detest. :kiss:



I can even manage to use it without a manual :wave:


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very good writeup sir. I don't care much for the looks of it, especially the icon. But it does look very well made and has a nice beam. Maybe the 1aa version. I think SF will do pretty well with these.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 6, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Cool !
> Looking forward to those runtimes. Will you do them with lithiums and rechargeables, too?


The first PK/Surefire-designed 1AA light deserves no less.  

L91 lithiums, Sanyo eneloops, and Duracell alkalines standing by and waiting to be engaged ... now lets see how long it takes hkequiment to send it to the great white north.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 7, 2009)

Great !
They were fast with my purchase.


----------



## naked2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Size15's said:


> As they are independent operations the amount of referencing between the two brands will be minimal.


Mabe a reason why they aren't E/C series compatible? (too bad :sigh
Also, suprised nobody has mentioned it looks sorta Gat-Lightish!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> The first PK/Surefire-designed 1AA light deserves no less.


I'd say it's more accurate to say 'PK's first ICON-designed 1AA flashlight'



naked2 said:


> Mabe a reason why they aren't E/C series compatible? (too bad :sigh


ICON isn't intending to be compatible with SureFire.
The whole point is that ICON is different from SureFire!
SureFire continues to do what SureFire does best.
ICON aims for a completely different market and hopefully will be the best there.


----------



## naked2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Size15's said:


> ICON isn't intending to be compatible with SureFire.
> The whole point is that ICON is different from SureFire!
> SureFire continues to do what SureFire does best.
> ICON aims for a completely different market and hopefully will be the best there.


 
That was my point, AAMOF, I'm glad you were the first one to state that Icon *isn't* SureFire; I wanted to mention it, but feared being bashed.

The reason I said "too bad", is that I was hoping for an inexpensive way to add a LED head ($37.95 from BatteryJunction) to my _aftermarket_ E compatible bodies.


----------



## Empath (Feb 14, 2009)

Freshly moved to the reviews forum. Great review, and a great light. I got the green Rogue I and II.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 16, 2009)

Did some more beamshots:






ICON Rogue2 on high (Duracell alkalines)






Fenix P1-CE Q2






SF E1B


The complete shootout is here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2838842#post2838842

bernie


----------



## chiphead (Dec 2, 2009)

Bernie

This is what I've been looking for on the Incon. I saw them last week in this months issue of Wired magazine and handled one in my local Radio Shack. Until I read your review I'd dismissed them as mere "glam" lights that were lite in functions. I think I'll go for for the 2xAA in gunmetal grey!


chiphead


----------



## necrofs (Dec 31, 2009)

is there a 'proper' way to attach the included lanyard to the Rogue 2 light? or, has anyone found a good way? hehe..


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Deal Extreme has a Ultrafire nylon camo belt holster, with velcro-secured top flap, for $1.99 shipped. It fits the Rogue 2 absolutely perfect, not too big or too small, and the construction quality is surprisingly good. The camo colors complement the green Rogue quite well. You won't find one better for your Rogue 2 for under two bucks! It is item #29355, Ultrafire holster (medium.)


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just pointing out that these Icon Rogue heads do indeed work on the Surefire E-series bodies. While the threads don't match up, the head will plop right onto the body, and it will fire right up. :naughty:

You do have to hold the head on, though. Or it will fall off..


----------



## naked2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Then what's the point? :shrug:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am merely pointing out that you can do it. Not that you have to do it..

ETA:

That and the fact that some guys like Lego'n stuff. All I'm saying is, if you want to try it out, it works. You get a gorgeous beam that the textured reflector produces that is simply brighter.

Let's say you own an E-series 1 cell body, like an E1B for example, and you also happen to own an Icon Rogue. Maybe you want to see what the head (and the beam) will look like on that body. Maybe you won't.. :shrug:


----------



## dajab77 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice review. Why am I reading this somewhat older post... I just bought an Icon Rouge 2 today at Radio Shack. I took it out tonight to walk the dog. Nice beam and color.
Thanks
Jab


----------

